# Whisky - Fischen ???



## Honeyball (29. September 2006)

Nachdem ich mir gerade erfolglos einen Wolf gegoogelt habe, frage ich mal hier nach:
Gestern abend habe ich mein Geburtstagsgeschenk eingelöst: ein gaaaanz tolles Whisky-Tasting unter dem Motto Scottish Islands.
Die Inseln an der schottischen Westküste haben mir sehr gut gefallen und die langgelagerten Gerstenmalzdestillationsprodukte von dort noch mehr.
Wenn man sich die Küstenformen dort auf der Karte und auf Bildern anschaut, erinnert Vieles an die Fjorde in Norge. Und was die Inseln neben dem Whisky noch so interessant macht, ist die fast logische Folgerung, dass sie ganzjährig von salzigem Wasser umgeben sind, in dem sich wahrscheinlich Dorsch, Pollack, Leng, Conger und Konsorten in den hohen Wellen tummeln.
Als anerkennender Freund dieser Fischsorten, hätte ich nix dagegen, diesen auch mal den einen oder anderen (vorverdauten#6 ) Whisky zu spendieren, wenn sie im Gegenzug bereit sind, auf Pilker, Gummifisch oder was sonst so am Ende meiner Schnur baumelt reinzufallen.
Nette Cottages in Küstennähe findet man im Internet schon, aber nirgendwo steht was von Bootsverleih oder so.
Mit anderen Worten: Angeltouristisch absolutes Neuland #c ;+ 

Oder weiß hier jemand mehr ?


----------



## Uwe_H (29. September 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Es wird dort bestimmt die Möglichkeit geben sich ein Boot zu chartern, bzw einen Skipper der mit dir mit seinem Boot rausfährt.

Es sind halt nicht die touristischen Hochburgen, deswegen ist dort nicht viel organisiertes vorzufinden...das liegt dann an dir selbst.
Man muss einfach dort die Leute fragen, hilfsbereit sind sie allesamt, und jeder kennt jemanden der wiederum jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt der ein Boot hat und zum Fischen rausfährt.

Ich würde folgendermassen vorgehen damit man dort nicht auf die Schnauze fällt: Hast du ein`Cottage gefunden, welches dir zusagt, dann schick doch einfach dem Besitzer eine Mail und frag ihn direkt ob es dort Angelmöglichkeiten gibt, Bootscharter, usw...er wird dir bestimmt weiterhelfen können. 
Die andere Möglichkeit ist im Pub vor Ort mal nachzufragen, im verlängerten Wohnzimmer trifft man so allerhand Leute. Hier besteht allerdings die Gefahr entweder den Pub nicht mehr aufrecht verlassen zu können q) bzw. unverrichteter Dinge das Feld zu räumen weil dir niemand helfen kann. Du solltest es vorher geklärt haben!!!

Zu den schottischen Inseln:

Whisky-technisch ist ja eigentlich nur Islay relevant, da hier ja doch eine gewisse Anzahl an Destillen vorhanden ist. Auf den anderen wie Jura oder Skye gibt es ja jeweils nur eine, wenn überhaupt. Auf den Orkneys zwei, allerdings liegen die ja wiederum am anderen Ende von Schottland, allerdings bestimmt mehr als interessant (meine nächste Reise nach Schottland wird mich garantiert für ein paar Tage auf die Orkneys führen, und das nicht nur des Whisky wegen, sondern auch wegen Kultur und Geschichte und der schönen Landschaft).

Falls es Skye sein sollte zu der du dich hingezogen fühlst...in Portnoo liegt eine stattliche Anzahl von Schiffen und Fischerbooten im Hafen, die Insel ist über eine Brücke zu erreichen und es ist ein traumhaftes Wanderrevier, Tallisker macht einen ordentlichen Whisky, ist allerdings etwas leidlich zu besichtigen, eher eine Enttäuschung, da hier eine große Zahl von Touristen durchgeschleust wird.

Die äusseren Hebriden Harris und Lewis müssen ein Traum sein, allerdings eben ohne Whisky...:q

Wenn du Fragen hast, ich habe viel Material, Adressen von hervorragenden, selbst getesteten B&B's, Destillen die sich lohnen und weniger lohnen zu besichtigen und vieles mehr...


----------



## nordman (29. September 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Zu den schottischen Inseln:
> 
> Whisky-technisch ist ja eigentlich nur Islay relevant, da hier ja doch eine gewisse Anzahl an Destillen vorhanden ist. Auf den anderen wie Jura oder Skye gibt es ja jeweils nur eine, wenn überhaupt. Auf den Orkneys zwei, allerdings liegen die ja wiederum am anderen Ende von Schottland, allerdings bestimmt mehr als interessant (meine nächste Reise nach Schottland wird mich garantiert für ein paar Tage auf die Orkneys führen, und das nicht nur des Whisky wegen, sondern auch wegen Kultur und Geschichte und der schönen Landschaft).



na na, wollen wir doch mal nicht die inseln arran und mull vergessen, auf denen es auch je eine destille gibt.

meeresangeltechnisch duerfte die inselgruppe mit den 2 destillen, die orkneys næmlich, die interessanteste sein. noch immer bekannt als gutes bis sehr gutes lengrevier.

die ausseren hebriden bieten dagegen ein gutes bis sehr gutes lachs- und meerforellenfischen, sind auch nicht zu verachten. whisky wird dort allerdings wirklich nicht produziert.


----------



## arno (29. September 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

moin.
als bekennender islay-whisky verköstiger würde ich dort auch mal gern hin.
mein kumpel fährt da seid 3 jahren jährlich einmal hin.
zuerst trecking duch schottland und dann eine woche islay.
er kommt immer sehr begeistert und lebergeschädigt zurück.
sind auch jeds mal klasse fotos dabei , die er mitbringt.
die whiskys natürlich auch.
auf einigen bildern hab ich da robben oder so was ähnliches gesehen.
wenn dort auf islay solche dicken tiere sich tummeln , sollten dort auch dicke fische zu angeln sein.
ich kann ihn ja mal fragen, ob er dort inzwischen jemand kennt, der boote vermietet.
ich will natürlich auch irgendwann mal dort hin.


----------



## Uwe_H (30. September 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Ich hab da mal ein paar nette Bilder von der Skye...da fragt man sich, ob man unbedingt angeln muss...ich halte das in Schottland gut ohne Tackle aus...da gibts soviel Whisky zu verkosten...

Auf der Skye sind sehr sehenswert die "Fairy Pools", ein traumhafter Wasserfall...mitten in der Heidelandschaft...ist zwar eine kleine Wanderung mitten in der Prairie, aber ich wollte es nicht missen müssen:


----------



## Karstein (30. September 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Da finden sich ja die Richtigen zusammen! :m

Bin ja ebenso eingefleischter Islay-Malt Genießer und habe mich sogar schon mit Unterkünften und Anreise beschäftigt, weil ich eigentlich meinen Dad zu seinem 80. dies Jahr dorthin einladen wollte (er ist Member des Ardbeg-Clubs) 

Hotel:
http://www.harbour-inn.com/index.html

Cottage (!):
http://www.unique-cottages.co.uk/cottages/westcoast/isle-of-islay/lochindaal_house

Islay Whisky Club:
http://www.islaywhiskyclub.com/homepage.html

Im britischen Meeresangelforum habe ich mir auch schon Infos zum Angeln eingeholt: neben ein paar Loughs mit gutem Brownie-Bestand (auf Islay wurden sogar schon Meisterschaften im Flugangeln durchgeführt) gibts Lachs- und Meerforellenangeln. Pollack, Plattfisch (auch Rochen), Dorsch und kleinen Conger gibts die Küste entlang. Es konnte mir allerdings niemand was zu dem angeblich vorhandenen Charterboot vor Ort sagen.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. September 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

@ Honeyball

Na da helf ich Dir doch mal gern,obwohl ich keinen Whiskey
trinke,dafür aber umso lieber Angel.....
Hier sind eine Menge Links rund um UK.
Wenn Du Dich mit den großen des Meeres anlegen willst,dann bitte hier lang.

Hier habe ich letztes Jahr selbst zugeschlagen,war super.
Nur waren wir mit dem Boot eines Bekannten von Ihm raus,ist
kleiner nur für 4 Personen.

Du siehst,nur fragen und Dir wird geholfen.....aber bitte
nicht wieder :v....das kennen die schon.....|supergri|supergri|supergri.



Der   STF  :g


----------



## Uwe_H (30. September 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Karsten_Berlin schrieb:


> Da finden sich ja die Richtigen zusammen! :m
> 
> Bin ja ebenso eingefleischter Islay-Malt Genießer und habe mich sogar schon mit Unterkünften und Anreise beschäftigt, weil ich eigentlich meinen Dad zu seinem 80. dies Jahr dorthin einladen wollte (er ist Member des Ardbeg-Clubs)



Sehr empfehlenswert ist auch die Mitgliedschaft bei den "Friends of Laphroaig", dann bekommt man einen "Quadratfuss" Grund und Boden auf Islay, mit Urkunde, und in der Brennerei steht ein Spind bereit mit Arbeitsklamotten und einer Flasche drin!!! Ist eine Riesengaudi bei den Besichtigungen!!!

Und wenn man auf Islay unterwegs ist, unbedingt Bruichladdich verkosten...einer meiner Lieblingströpfchen...und der 12er Lagavulin ist eine Granate...hm, ich glaub ich muss da nächstes Jahr hin!!!

Ich muss mal schauen ob man auf der gelobten Insel irgendwo Fliegenfischen kann!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## goeddoek (30. September 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Sehr empfehlenswert ist auch die Mitgliedschaft bei den "Friends of Laphroaig", dann bekommt man einen "Quadratfuss" Grund und Boden auf Islay, mit Urkunde, und in der Brennerei steht ein Spind bereit mit Arbeitsklamotten und einer Flasche drin!!! Ist eine Riesengaudi bei den Besichtigungen!!!
> 
> Und wenn man auf Islay unterwegs ist, unbedingt Bruichladdich verkosten...einer meiner Lieblingströpfchen...und der 12er Lagavulin ist eine Granate...hm, ich glaub ich muss da nächstes Jahr hin!!!
> 
> Ich muss mal schauen ob man auf der gelobten Insel irgendwo Fliegenfischen kann!!!|kopfkrat





Hört man da die Anfänge einer AB-Schottland-Tour ( langes Wort, näch?) heraus |kopfkrat |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## arno (30. September 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hört man da die Anfänge einer AB-Schottland-Tour ( langes Wort, näch?) heraus |kopfkrat |supergri |supergri |supergri



würds einen wundern?|supergri


----------



## arno (30. September 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Sehr empfehlenswert ist auch die Mitgliedschaft bei den "Friends of Laphroaig", dann bekommt man einen "Quadratfuss" Grund und Boden auf Islay, mit Urkunde, und in der Brennerei steht ein Spind bereit mit Arbeitsklamotten und einer Flasche drin!!! Ist eine Riesengaudi bei den Besichtigungen!!!



ich hab auch schon seid zwei jahren, so nen qm land.


----------



## Uwe_H (30. September 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Jaha, und wenn du dann die Tour machst bei Laphroaig wird kurz vor Eintritt in die Destillerie gefragt ob ein "Friend of Laphroaig" anwesend ist...wenn einer JA sagt, dann wird auf einen Spind gedeutet der da verloren in der Ecke steht, mit dem Spruch: Hier, dein Spind mit den Klamotten!!! Das hat was!!!

Eine AB-Schottland-Tour...hm...ist aber nicht einfach auf die Reihe zu bekommen...aber wenn jemand Tipps benötigt für eine Schottland-Tour, zu Unterkünften, wie gesagt...ich habe viel Material...inklusive dem B&B des Brennmeisters von Tallisker, rund 400m entfernt von der Destille...leider habe ich das erst beim Frühstück vor der Abreise erfahren...wir haben dann aber trotzdem rund eine Stunde lang gefachsimpelt...das war mal sehr interessant gewesen...und informativ obendrein...


----------



## Honeyball (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Ich wusste es doch: Auf Euch ist Verlass !!!:m 

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die vielen guten Tipps.
Als erstes fällt auf, dass Eure Erfahrungen, was Destillerien betrifft, deutlich höher sind als im Bezug auf Angeltouren. (Ich hatte es fast erwartet:m )

Natürlich ist Islay erste Wahl, wenn's um Whisky geht (der 18-jährige Bruichladdich war beim Tasting mein persönliches Highlight). Ich glaube, Islay war es, wo mann selbst heute noch ungestraft unter Whisky-Einfluss Auto fahren darf.|kopfkrat 

Sehr interessant aus anglerischer Sicht (und auch landschaftlich) sollen die Gewässer rund um Arran sein, wo man fast Fjord-ähnliche Verhältnisse hat, sich das Meer nach Süden zur Irischen See öffnet und der Golfstrom warme Wassermassen hineindrückt. Die Klippenküsten riechen förmlich nach Pollack, während sich im Freiwasser dazwischen sicherlich Köhler- und Makrelenschwärme finden lassen dürften.
Was den Whisky betrifft, so gibt's eine junge, 1995 gegründete Destillerie in Lochranza, die jetzt nach 10 Jahren Fassreife ein Tröpfchen jenseits von Gut und Böse hervorgezaubert hat...

Für die Idee einer gemeinsamen Tour bin ich ja immer zu haben. Allerdings scheint der Meeresangeltourismus in Schottland noch tief in den Kinderschuhen zu stecken.

Es sieht fast so aus, als müsse man hier absolutes Neuland betreten, Kontakte suchen, aufbauen und pflegen etc., also touristisch alles für angelgeile Whiskyfreunde erschließen...


----------



## goeddoek (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Es sieht fast so aus, als müsse man hier absolutes Neuland betreten, Kontakte suchen, aufbauen und pflegen etc., also touristisch alles für angelgeile Whiskyfreunde erschließen...




Dann sollten wir uns mal - nur zum Wohl und Ruf des Anglerboards  |supergri  - in Verbindung setzen |supergri |supergri


----------



## arno (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

vielleicht liest das ja auch nen reiseveranstalter und macht exklusiv fürs anglerboard mal nen angebot.

so wie es für norge gemacht wurde.

wie sieht das eigendlich aus, wenn man da seine takle mitnehmen will?
wird bestimmt nen haufen geld kosten oder?


----------



## Fröya (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Also die Verbindung Whisky - Fischen hört sich wahrlich höchst verführerisch an!
Freunde von mir sind heuer den Whisky-Trail in Schottland gefahren und haben u.a. auch 1 Kutterausfahrt mitgemacht. Dies gibts also schon...
Von den bekannten Distillen waren sie allerdings enttäuscht, die kleineren, die z.T. nicht mal angeschrieben waren, begeisterten sie umso mehr!
Lochranza hat ja im Sommer `95 wieder eröffnet -  wie Honeyball schon schrieb - und die 9 verschiedenen Quellen haben prämierte Wasserqualität!!! -  also beste Vorraussetzung fürs Uìsghe Bahà, fürs Lebenswasser :q 
Arran ist sicher neben den beiden Distillen (ich glaub es gibt dort nur 2??!) _Arran Distillery_ und _Highland Park, _auch landschaftlich toll. Eine reiche Tierwelt verzögerte ja den Bau der Arran Distillery :q  und es gibt viele Seen, Wasserfälle, Flüße mit Salmoniden...Tja, sicherlich wundervoll.
...leider wird, egal welches Angebot, mein Geldvorrat nicht reichen...


----------



## arno (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Fröya schrieb:


> ...leider wird, egal welches Angebot, mein Geldvorrat nicht reichen...



mal abwarten.
das damalige norge angebot war doch nun wirklich top.


----------



## Fröya (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



arno schrieb:


> mal abwarten.
> das damalige norge angebot war doch nun wirklich top.


 
Tja, mit 40 Euro im Monat werd ich trotzdem viel zu lange sparen müssen ! Mehr bleibt von BAFÖG leider nicht übrig


----------



## Uwe_H (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Fröya schrieb:


> Arran ist sicher neben den beiden Distillen (ich glaub es gibt dort nur 2??!) _Arran Distillery_ und _Highland Park, _auch landschaftlich toll. (



Highland Park ista uf den Orkneys!!!


----------



## arno (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Fröya schrieb:


> Tja, mit 40 Euro im Monat werd ich trotzdem viel zu lange sparen müssen ! Mehr bleibt von BAFÖG leider nicht übrig



 mhmhmh#c


----------



## Fröya (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Highland Park ista uf den Orkneys!!!


 
Bisdt du dir da ganz sicher??;+


----------



## goeddoek (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Fröya schrieb:


> Bisdt du dir da ganz sicher??;+



Jepp - ich auch  

Hier weitere Infos http://www.highlandpark.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Fröya (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

hmmm, tja, danke für die Korrektur. Ist im Hirn gespeichert!


----------



## goeddoek (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Für Dich immer gerne :m


----------



## Fröya (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Für Dich immer gerne :m


 
Danke |rotwerden  -  würd wohl bei diesem Thema noch häufiger nötig sein...
Asche auf mein Haupt...tja, meine bisherige Whisky-Karriere beschränkt sich halt auf ca. 3 Jahre...da kann man gar nicht genug dazu lernen :q


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Du, viel länger bin ich auch noch nicht am sau...äh tri... naja, sagen wir mal versuchen!!!

Was du brauchst ist gute Literatur...besorg dir den Michael Jackson...der ist gut!!! Nicht den Popstar, sondern den Whiskypapst!!!

@goeddoek: Danke, da muss ich den Link nicht anfügen!!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

3 Jahre? Eva, also ich hab meinen ersten Whisky nicht mit 17 getrunken!  Gab es das Zeug in der DDR überhaupt?


----------



## Fröya (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Keine Ahnung obs das Zeug in der DDR gab...war ja noch ganz klein, als die Mauer fiel und das interessierte im tiefsten Niederbayern obendrein niemanden.:q  - aber du müsstest das eigentlich besser wissen! 
och, mit 17 wird ja hier in Bayern das Bier langsam zu gewöhnlich.:q  Da braucht man ne zusätzliche Passion - und das wurde bei mir halt zufällig der Whisky. Mein Vater bekam ne Flasche Lagavulin zum Geburtstag und mochte ihn nicht #c  - ich schon, tja, so kams.
Habe bisher _Jim Murrays_ Whisky-Buch durchgeackert...


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Eva, es sei dir von ganzem Herzen gegönnt. Ich kann nur sagen, den besten Whisky hab ich in Afrika zu mir genommen. Zigarre im Mundwinkel und Blick auf`s Okavango- Delta. Da war die Sorte egal. Aber ich stell mir das Geniessen im Mutterland des edlen Getränks nicht schlecht vor. Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob es ähnlich wie in Irland Hausbootangebote in Schottland gibt. Stell mir das gut vor, auf dem Hausboot durch diese tolle Gegend und abends die Angel ins Wasser, mit Zigarre und einheimischen Getränken!


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Die Hausbootangebote gibt es auch in Schottland!!! Caledonian Canal ist das Stichwort!!! Da fährst du dann auch übers Loch Ness!!!


----------



## Fröya (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, den besten Whisky hab ich in Afrika zu mir genommen. Zigarre im Mundwinkel und Blick auf`s Okavango- Delta. Da war die Sorte egal.


Ging mir dieses Jahr am Fjellsee so. Nachts um 1, am Lagerfeuer, Blick auf die Lyngsalpen, Angel im See, Whisky im "lerka" ..war auch kein edles Tröpfchen, aber mir schmeckte er auch selten so gut!


----------



## arno (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

so, hier sind dann mal nen paar links von meinen kumpel, der also die letzten drei jahre in schottland war.
ich hab da selbst noch nicht reingeschaut.
er meinte der letzte link wäre am interessantesten.
islay.co.uk
islay.com
isle-of-islay.com


----------



## goeddoek (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Sauber, Arno #6 

Und was im letzten Link "isle-of-islay.com" über das "Islay's Fishing" steht, ist ja schon mal 'n guter Anfang :m


----------



## arno (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Sauber, Arno #6
> 
> Und was im letzten Link "isle-of-islay.com" über das "Islay's Fishing" steht, ist ja schon mal 'n guter Anfang :m



find ich auch.
sind ja sogar 5 tel nr. dabei, wo man schon was im vorraus planen kann.

hab übrigens die tage noch nen 9 jahre alten bowmore mit 40 % probiert.
direkt aus dem faß sogar.

kommt langsam und bleibt lange
etwas wenig jod,pfefferige milde schärfe,zitrus
ein händler bei uns hat nen faß gekauft und dann in kleines faß für den laden umgefüllt.
in faßstärke würde ich den aber auch gern mal probieren.


----------



## Scotsman (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Dann bin ich hier ja auch genau richtig.
Was das Angeln in Schottland angeht kann ich sehr gut weiterhelfen, nur für das Meeresangeln bin ich nicht so der Experte, aber für alles was sich in Flüssen und Seen tummelt gerne. Besonders allerdings das Fliegenfischen auf die herrlichen Brownies.


----------



## goeddoek (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Du siehst, Patrick, dass Du hier gut aufgehoben bist. Vielleicht der nächste Interessent für die AB-Schottland-Tour ? :q :q


----------



## arno (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Mal noch oben geholt.
wo ist denn jetzt nen reiseveranstalter mit nen Schnuppertrip to Islay?


----------



## Hardi (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Arno hat mich eben mit der Nase auf diesen Tread gestossen. Das liest sich ja höchst interessant hier. Und die üblichen Verdächtigen sind natürlich auch dabei.:q  Die üblichen Verdächtigen, Schottland, Angeln und Whisky - ich werde diesen Tread mal im Auge behalten.|rolleyes 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Uwe_H (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



arno schrieb:


> Mal noch oben geholt.
> wo ist denn jetzt nen reiseveranstalter mit nen Schnuppertrip to Islay?



Schnuppertrip??? Also ich würde dann auch gerne mal dran nippen dürfen, nicht nur schnuppern!!! #6 

Reiseveranstalter??? Das musst du selbst veranstalten!!! Dann wirds auch um so lustiger!!!


----------



## arno (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Schnuppertrip??? Also ich würde dann auch gerne mal dran nippen dürfen, nicht nur schnuppern!!! #6
> 
> Reiseveranstalter??? Das musst du selbst veranstalten!!! Dann wirds auch um so lustiger!!!




Uwe, so ein Reiseveranstalter kennt sich aber besser aus und kann dann auch mit besseren Angeboten kommen.
Sie diesen Norge-Trip.


----------



## Uwe_H (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



arno schrieb:


> Uwe, so ein Reiseveranstalter kennt sich aber besser aus und kann dann auch mit besseren Angeboten kommen.
> Sie diesen Norge-Trip.



Ich bin ein überzeugter Individualreisender...

Wenn du mal rechnest: 
-Flug mit dem Billigflieger, da kannste nicht mehr sparen.
-Mietwagen: Da geht vielleichtw as durch Kontingente zu drehen, aber der Veranstalter will ja auch verdienen, und auch da gibt es Quellen, bei Interesse, PN
-Fähre auf die gelobte Insel: Festpreise
-Unterkunft: B&B
-Angellizenzen: Meeresangeln ist frei, Süsswasser bekommst du über den örtlichen Fishing-Club
-Boote: Das musst du privat mit den Bootseignern klären, Adressen sind doch schon genannt worden.

Islay ist doch bei keinem Veranstalter gelistet, die Infrastruktur für Angler ist dort wohl nicht entsprechend ausgebaut, ein Reiseveranstalter muss das auch erst mal alles organisieren, das muss bezahlt sein.

Es ist eben nicht Norwegen, wo es viele Anlagen für Angler mit passender Ausstattung gibt und eben auch Veranstalter die Trips dorthin anbieten.

Es ist eben was Individuelles!!! Pauschal wirst du es da schwer haben!!!


----------



## arno (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Ok Uwe.
Überzeugt!#6

Was denkt Ihr denn ,was so nen Tripp von sagen wir mal 7 Tage kosten würde?


----------



## arno (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Hab da gerade was gefunden:
www.singlemalt.tv


----------



## Uwe_H (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Na dann schauen wir doch mal:

Flug: Ca € 100.- pro Person

Unterkunft: http://www.theinnsoverby.co.uk/tariff.html zum Beispiel (Das Pfund kannst du mit dem Faktor 1,5 grob in € umrechnen) oder hier suchen: http://www.scotland-info.co.uk/islay.htm#accomm

Mietwagen: http://www.holidayautos.de

Ich schätze mal so ganz grob 500€ wirst du wohl pro Person rechnen können wenn du mit 4 Mann eine Woche Urlaub machen möchtest...zzgl Bootscharter wenn benötigt.


Allgemein ist zu beachten, dass in Schottland, bzw Großbritannien alles etwas teurer ist als bei uns. Die Verpflegungskosten werden mit Sicherheit das übersteigen was du bei uns brauchst. Und man braucht ja im Urlaub immer etwas mehr, um mal bei den Erfrischungsgetränken zu bleiben, vor allem bei den schottischen in den kleinen Gläschen!!! :q


Ich bingerade am arbeiten daran meine bessere Hälfte davon zu überzeugen wie schön doch so ein Urlaub auf einer schottischen Insel im nächsten Jahr wohl sein könnte...wenns klappt, dann bin ich Ostern drüben #6


----------



## arno (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Tja, das hab ich befürchtet und übersteigt mein Budget!


----------



## Uwe_H (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Whisky kaufst und trinkst du wegen den hohen britischen Alkoholsteuern sowieso besser hier in der Heimat!!! Ist eben alles ne Spur teurer...

Du kannst eigentlich das Pfund und den € in der Kaufkraft gleichsetzen, ist dann halt alles ein Stückchen teurer...

Wenn du Whisky in der Brennerei kaufst haut dieser Umrechenfaktor ziemlich gut hin!!! Also gilt dort sich alles anzuschauen, zu probieren und dann in der Heimat zu kaufen...das weiss das Personal in den Brennerein natürlich auch...


----------



## Scotsman (4. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Da es bisher keine Angebote zum Fischen in Schottland gab, habe ich mich genau auf das spezialisiert.


----------



## Honeyball (6. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Patrick,
bist Du etwa der richtige Mann, auf den wir alle gewartet haben???
Ich freue mich auf den Tag, wo ich die erste Angelpauschalreise zum Meeresangeln mit Boot in Schottland angeboten bekomme.

Hätte ich jetzt ein bißchen mehr Zeit im Portemonnaie oder wäre ich z.B. in der Reisebranche tätig, ich würde glatt mal den Abstecher auf die Insel wagen und mich vor Ort schlau machen...


----------



## arno (6. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Patrick,
> bist Du etwa der richtige Mann, auf den wir alle gewartet haben???
> Ich freue mich auf den Tag, wo ich die erste Angelpauschalreise zum Meeresangeln mit Boot in Schottland angeboten bekomme.
> 
> Hätte ich jetzt ein bißchen mehr Zeit im Portemonnaie oder wäre ich z.B. in der Reisebranche tätig, ich würde glatt mal den Abstecher auf die Insel wagen und mich vor Ort schlau machen...



Dem kann ich mich anschließen!

http://www.scotland-touring.de


----------



## Scotsman (10. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

@Honeyball
Ja genau der bin ich, allerdings nicht so fürs Meeresangeln, aber für alles andere, was Angeln in Schottland angeht.
Aber eins vorweg, Pauschalreisen biete ich grundsätzlich nicht an, da eine individuelle Planung für den Kunden günstiger ist und dieser dann auch das bekommt was er möchte.
Aber das Meeresangeln bau ich auch noch in unser Angebot ein, da die Nachfrage doch da ist.


----------



## Honeyball (10. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Na Suuuuuper !!!
Dann sei bitte so gut und sag mal was zum Thema Boote mieten.
Ich weiß ja noch nicht mal, ob man in britischen Hoheitsgewässern mit 'nem Kleinboot à la Yellowboat oder so in der 15-19"-Klasse mit Außenboarder ab 15 PS rumschippern darf wie in Norwegen oder evtl. irgendwelche Scheine braucht wie z.B. an der Ostsee.

Ich beschreibe Dir mal meinen persönlichen Traum:


|rolleyes ein Cottage in der Nähe einer Distillerie am Rande eines netten Dörfchens mit gemütlichem Pub
|rolleyes dort günstiges Bed&Breakfast-Angebot
|rolleyes Selbstversorgerküche
|rolleyes Tiefkühltruhe für den Fang
|rolleyes direkt gegenüber der kleine Bootshafen mit Filetiertisch
|rolleyes eine kleine aber feine Auswahl an meerestauglichen Booten
|rolleyes eine vom Golfstrom mitgewärmte Meeresbucht mit vielversprechenden Stellen
|rolleyes und berechtigte Hoffnung auf Köhler, Pollack, Wolfsbarsch, Conger und Plattfisch
|rolleyes und dann vielleicht noch ein netter Süßwassersee in erreichbarer Nähe


----------



## Scotsman (10. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

@Honeyball
Also............ einen gehörigen Teil Deiner Wünsche kann ich schon mal erfüllen. Cottage, kein Problem, Süsswasserseen auch nicht, da bin ich fit. Destillery, absolut überhaupt kein Problem.
as mit den Booten bekomme ich hin, ich ruf da am Montag gleich mal einen Freund drüben an der das weiss.

Ich bitte noch um ein paar Tage Geduld, das wird was, versprochen.


----------



## arno (11. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Na Suuuuuper !!!
> Dann sei bitte so gut und sag mal was zum Thema Boote mieten.
> Ich weiß ja noch nicht mal, ob man in britischen Hoheitsgewässern mit 'nem Kleinboot à la Yellowboat oder so in der 15-19"-Klasse mit Außenboarder ab 15 PS rumschippern darf wie in Norwegen oder evtl. irgendwelche Scheine braucht wie z.B. an der Ostsee.
> 
> ...




Scheint so, als ob wir den gleichen Geschmack haben!


----------



## knutemann (12. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Mir scheint es so, dass da noch einige den gleichen Geschmack haben:m



arno schrieb:


> Scheint so, als ob wir den gleichen Geschmack haben!


----------



## arno (12. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Da wirst Du wohl Recht haben!:m


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Also, ich hätte nichts gegen eine

*Boardie - Whisky - Fischen Tour 2008*

einzuwänden (|kopfkrat schreibt man das jetzt wirklich mit ä, sch... Rechtschreibreform#c)

(2007 ist wegen der Boardie-Hitra-Tour bei mir schon dicht.) 

Und mit Scotsman haben wir ja den, der sich auskennt und die Kontakte hat #6 #6 #6


----------



## knutemann (12. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Also, ich hätte nichts gegen eine
> 
> *Boardie - Whisky - Fischen Tour 2008*
> 
> ...



Einen Einwand|kopfkrat  hab ich auch nicht:l
Vor allem würde das meinen Whiskyprobiergenusstrink-Horizont um ein vielfaches erweitern#6
Ganz davon abgesehen, dass da angeltechnisch am europäischen und weltweiten Markt erhebliche Lücken bei mir vorhanden sind.
Also Honeyball und Scotsman an die Front und lasst uns die
*Boardie-Whisky-Fischen Tour 2008
*in Angriff nehmen#6
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## arno (12. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Mh, ja 2008 das kann man ja mal effektiver in Angriff nehmen.
Das wird dann aber wohl ein sehr sehr langer Threat werden.


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



arno schrieb:


> Mh, ja 2008 das kann man ja mal effektiver in Angriff nehmen.
> Das wird dann aber wohl ein sehr sehr langer Threat werden.


...und damit Euch die Zeit bis dahin nicht zu lang wird, klickt doch einfach mal in meine Signatur und kommt mit nach Hitra:m :q #6 #h


----------



## arno (12. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Wenn das wirklich in 2008 klappen sollte, bin ich nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall mit Familie in Urlaub.
Dann sind wir wenn alles klappt eh in Norge.


----------



## knutemann (12. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

2008 ist schon in Ordnung#6
Auch meine Family und ich werden diesen Sommer auf Fünen *zufälligerweise *direkt am Wasser (20m)  ein Häuschen beziehen.
Vorher bin ich noch im April eine Woche in Norge und im Mai mit einem Angelkumpel und Sohnemann auf Fünen, um zu gucken, ob das gebuchte Häuschen auch den Anforderungen meiner Gemahlsgattin entspricht:q
Gruß 
Wolfgang (der justamente einen 12-jährigen Lagavulin verköstigt)#v


----------



## goeddoek (12. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



arno schrieb:


> Mh, ja 2008 das kann man ja mal effektiver in Angriff nehmen.
> Das wird dann aber wohl ein sehr sehr langer Threat werden.





ÜBERREDET  #h 

Wäre für 2008 auf jeden Fall mit dabei :m


----------



## Scotsman (14. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Na dann.
Freut mich wenn Interesse da ist.
Das machen wir auf jeden Fall, wir haben ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit bis dahin.
Ich habe gestern schon mal mit jemandem drüben telefoniert der sich da hervorragend auskennt. Also ihr seht, es läuft was.
Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Stingray (14. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Ich glaube wenn ein Boardiewhiskyangeltour zustande kommt, melde ich hiermit auch interesse an  .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Uwe_H (14. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Ich mach die Vortour!!! Ostern 2007 steht wieder mal Schottland auf dem Programm...davon werden wir auch 5 Tage auf Islay weilen...2008 könnt ihr euch dann den Weg sparen, die Destillerien werden vermutlich kurz nach Ostern 2007 keine Vorräte mehr haben...die alten Leckereien gibts dann erst wieder in ca 16 Jahren!!! :q:q:q

Zum Fischen werde ich wohl nicht so kommen, da meine Reisegesellschaft aus 4 Teilnehmern besteht wovon 3 absolute Nichtangler sind!!! Naja, eine kleine unauffällige Fliegenrute wird sich wohl schon in meiner Reisetasche verirren, und ein Fliegendöschen hat ja wirklich überall Platz!!! :q:q:q


Ein kleiner Tip von mir für alle Interessenten schon jetzt:

Meldet euch bei den "Friends of the Classic Malts" an. Das geht kostenlos hier: http://www.malts.com

Als Mitglied bekommt man ein kleines Büchlein ähnlich einem Reisepass, dort siind Infos zu den Brennereien der Classic Malt Serie (die neue erweiterte Runde!!!) und reichlich freier Platz um seine eigenen Geschmackserlebnisse festzuhalten, bzw um auch Stempel zu sammeln. Aber das ist ja nur Nebensache, das tolle dabei ist: Mit diesem Pass hat man freien Eintritt zu den Brennerein der Classic Malt Serie die ja von den United Distillers bzw. Diageo herausgegeben wird. Auf Islay ist dies Caol Ila und Lagavulin.
Das spart pro Brennerei so rund 3 Pfund Sterling und Spaß machts noch dazu!!!


----------



## goeddoek (14. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Stingray schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn ein Boardiewhiskyangeltour zustande kommt, melde ich hiermit auch interesse an  .
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Mööönsch, Thomas |wavey: 


Das wäre ja ein weiterer Grund für mich mitzukommen #6 
Also bei den vielen Gründen Regina mir die Tour ja gar nicht verwehren  :q :q


----------



## Scotsman (15. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Da bin ich auch aschon seit langer Zeit Mitglied.
Übrigens lässt es sich auf Islay hervorragend Fliegenfischen.
Lass doch die anderen Besichtigungen machen und gehe fischen. |supergri


----------



## Uwe_H (15. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Scotsman schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch aschon seit langer Zeit Mitglied.
> Übrigens lässt es sich auf Islay hervorragend Fliegenfischen.
> Lass doch die anderen Besichtigungen machen und gehe fischen. |supergri



Vielleicht kannst du mir ja einen Tip geben??? 

Wir werden irgendwo an der Laggan Bay zwischen Bowmore und Port Ellen unser Lager aufschlagen. 
Dort habe ich ein feines Cottage entdeckt. Optimal für eine Reise mit einer Gruppe, da es drei Schlafzimmer für 6 Personen aber auch vier WCs und Bäder hat...da kann also selbst bei einer Magenverstimmung wenig schiefgehen!!! :q:q:q

Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich die Angelei an einem Bach...logisch, oder???#6


----------



## Scotsman (15. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Gebe ich Dir gerne, ich habe heute nur wenig Zeit, da ich einige Reiseplanungen fertig machen muss.
Gedulde Dich bitte ein wenig.

Danke


----------



## Uwe_H (15. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Scotsman schrieb:


> Gebe ich Dir gerne, ich habe heute nur wenig Zeit, da ich einige Reiseplanungen fertig machen muss.
> Gedulde Dich bitte ein wenig.
> 
> Danke



Ich hab Zeit, kein Problem, es geht ja erst am 30. März los!!!#6


----------



## Stingray (15. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Mööönsch, Thomas |wavey:
> 
> 
> Das wäre ja ein weiterer Grund für mich mitzukommen #6
> Also bei den vielen Gründen Regina mir die Tour ja gar nicht verwehren  :q :q


 
Da könntest Du mir ja ein wenig Whiskyunterricht geben . Bin in Sachen Whisky noch nicht Fit |rotwerden . Aber der von Dir beim Tüddeltreff hat es mir angetan :k . Bei der Tour könnte ich dann zum richtigen Whiskyfan werden :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Scotsman (15. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Nachhilfe in Whisky, bekommst Du natürlich kostenlos während der Reise|supergri


----------



## Uwe_H (21. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Sag mal Patrick, 

ich hab da jetzt auf Islay ein Ferienhaus gebucht, mit Privatstrecke an einem Fluss...mit was kann ich denn da an Fischen rechnen, kannst du mir ein paar Tips zu Fliegenmustern geben??? Da kann ichd ann wenigstens den Winter sinnvoll nutzen! Das wäre toll...


----------



## Scotsman (21. November 2006)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Hallo Uwe,

wo fischt du denn genau und wann?


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Hmmm, ich bin zwar kein Fliegenfischer (vielleicht irgendwann), aber trotzdem hat der Trööt irgend etwas Interessantes!|kopfkrat

Deshalb möchte ich den gerne wiederbeleben...


**Stups nach oben**


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Na Suuuuuper !!!
> Dann sei bitte so gut und sag mal was zum Thema Boote mieten.
> Ich weiß ja noch nicht mal, ob man in britischen Hoheitsgewässern mit 'nem Kleinboot à la Yellowboat oder so in der 15-19"-Klasse mit Außenboarder ab 15 PS rumschippern darf wie in Norwegen oder evtl. irgendwelche Scheine braucht wie z.B. an der Ostsee.
> 
> ...




Wenns so ein Angebot noch gäbe, dann wäre das mehr als eine Überlegung wert!
Es finden sich hier im Board bestimmt noch ein paar Leute, die wie ich Interesse an sowas hätten...|rolleyes


----------



## Parochi (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Whisky - Fischen ???*

Hallo an Alle,

ist dieses Thema gestorben? Bin an der Planung einer Islay-Tour für September - Natürlich mit Whisky und Fliegenfischen.

Gibt es in der Zwischenzeit Erfahrungen für Übernachtungs- und Angelplätze?

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.


----------

